# Feedback on 2 breeders please



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

I just lost my 13-year-old GSD to DM and we’re looking into getting another pup from a breeder. I Want a short/ medium hair male with a lower drive (red / black) 

We both work from home , no kids but do have neighbors kids and my nieces and nephew that he will be exposed to. I’m looking for a puppy since we do have other pets and birds we feel that it would be best to bring in a pup at that young age so it could develop a personality around the other pets. 

These are 2 breeders that I’ve considered & I wanted to know if anybody had feedback or a great recondition. I’m willing to spend up to $3k and Just looking for a good family pet with a great temperament (we also have a chihuahua & parrots) 

http://ohertannen.com she gets very good reviews and I spoke to on the phone.

http://selectk9s.com I have not gotten to speak to them yet, website and Facebook page doesn’t seem to be updated however I did contact past customers that had posted in their Facebook page for reviews and Googled them and saw some positive info 

I’m based in Florida but out of state breeder is fine as I will pay to ship 

Very overwhelming with all the choices. Any feedback would be fantastic. This was my boy Harley ❤Thanks all


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Both kennels have an impressive line of dogs, with excellent pedigrees. I did have one 'what the HECK??' moment when I counted Ohertannen's list of breeding females and found they had 23! But if you look at birthdates, it's more than likely some of them are retired, and they just haven't updated the webpage yet. However, I still wonder how they manage to care for so many dogs, and make sure each gets the care it deserves. That's something I'd look into before buying from them. 

Select K9 has several Huerta Hof females, and Robin from Huerta Hof definitely knows her stuff!

Both kennels obviously have well-thought out breeding programs, and are bringing along their own dogs to breed and train.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...g-puppy-atlanta-area-von-den-oher-tannen.html


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

Thank you both very much ! The only thing i don’t like about select is that I left a voice mail and they emailed me back that they can’t speak to me until Monday as it’s a busy weekend but sent me a deposit invoice . But they did say that I could of course wait till we speak, but sometimes the waiting list could be as close to six minutes from each other for those that paid the deposit . And I also got an email that they have “many” people coming to the facility but if I want to stop by Sunday. (I can’t since I’m out of state ) I’m in sales and I just don’t like that subliminal sales pressure. However I guess when you have a good dogs they can go quickly so I don’t know if I’m overreacting about that . 

1 more breeder that I searched for in the threads and couldn’t find much is http://www.southernimportk9.com 

she is local to me in South Florida. Only thing I was able to find about her was that somebody went to the facility and the mother of that littler was shy. I met a couple yesterday at Petco that had a puppy that they just got from there (prob 12 weeks) and the dog was extremely shy and I couldn’t even come up to it . That’s something that concerns me at my last dog was very skittish. I would think at such a young age that can be a bad sign . However since they are local to me I could go there and get to interact with the dogs and see for myself .


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I would not for a minute consider buying from a breeder who had dogs too shy to approach.


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

@Thecowboysgirl That’s my gut extinct as well. I could see if the Pup was six months old and the family didn’t do anything to socialize it after getting it but at that age to be nervous at Petco seemed odd to me.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I would not for a minute consider buying from a breeder who took deposits from people they had not even spoken to yet. That is a sale to me, not them worrying about finding the right homes. If money is the most important thing to them, I worry about what corners have been cut.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

Melissa i know who told you they do not do DM testing i talked to them as well, i was wondering if they where the same people but if you are based in Florida i am 99% sure we talked to the same person.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I would not personally buy from any breeder that expected me to send a deposit without even having a conversation with me. You will likely have a relationship with this breeder for at least the next decade. I’d want to have a relationship with someone who had time for me, right from the start. 

I don’t know much about WGSL dogs, so I cannot offer an opinion on pedigrees. An important question that I would want answered by any breeder I was interested in would be, “what do you do with your breeding bitches to assess their breedworthiness?” Do they work them in some capacity? Do they send them out for titling? Do they rely on just the pedigree?


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Spoke to the breeder that I got my boy from at length on multiple occasions, and it wasn't until pictures and all my questions were answered to my satisfaction, that I did pull the purchase trigger. When I picked the pup at the airport, he immediately licked my fingers through the cage, and came to me without hesitation after a 3 hour flight. Shyness or running away from new things, at least for me, would not have been a good sign.


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

This was part of the email i got from Select. It is a holiday weekend and with graduation events etc..they did make a point the deposit would be refunded. I can be quick to judge so thoughts ? I did get some good referrals. And said they can be avail Monday and that with time being limited family and tending to the dogs came first...

** Please do not share private correspondences in public. You can summarize what was written. Thank you. ADMIN


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Most good breeders will pick the puppy for the buyer, depending on which suits their needs the best. I know I’d rather have a good breeder tell me which puppy would best suit my home, as they have spent every single day with them since birth. Reserving your pick order just sounds like sales pressure to me.


----------



## Melissaw1010 (May 13, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I think that breeder is just not meant to be for me personality. I agree


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I heard good things about Ohertannen when I was looking for a breeder several years ago. I'm not trying to steer you away from your other breeders, but if you're willing to consider dogs from Atlanta, you might want to contact Kennels Von Lotta where we got Asher. He's a wonderful dog...can't say enough good things about him. I would love to get another puppy from Yulia someday. http://www.vonlotta.com/


----------



## chitink (Jan 25, 2018)

I would agree with the comments posted. Sadly we purchased from a breeder that has a great reputation and that I researched. But a couple red flags I ignored.

The puppy peed on us when we first met him, he was so scared and anxious he didn’t want to come near us.

We were told the mother was unavailable to see and they gave us the puppy due to us wanting a pet, so sold the other male to someone who apparently was paying more. There was no talk of best for us. 

We wanted a calm family dog and received an anxious scared puppy.

His testies still have not descended (7mos), he has a knot in his tale (none of which was disclosed to us) and now at 7 months his ears are still not standing.

Reputation is not everything I’ve found, be very careful.


----------

